# 2 does, 4 Babies and a robin...GROOVY!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, we've had a very interesting day on our Groovy little farm.

Mama Robin decided to build her nest right in the goat pen on a fence post. One of her gawky little babies hatched this morning. And one of the other eggs is cracking. I am utterly amazed that the goats don't bother her - she's in easy reach of all of them - but they just ignore her and she ignores them. Any way, congrats to Mama Bird!

Then I noticed Lola and Aviva whispering together behind my back. Was it a conspiracy? YES, IT WAS!!!! Because....you guessed it...they decided not only to go into labor at the same time, but to push at the same time. They each had a doe first followed by a buckling. All were well positioned and super healthy. I can't get over how well they took the bottle from the get-go.

Could it be the manna pro minerals? I switched to those about 2 months ago and my does really suck them down.

But now I'm babbling. Sorry.

Anyhoo...Lola and Aviva even passed their placentas at the same time. Talk about planning and coordinating!!!

Both does are very relaxed and seem to be feeling quite well. The only one who is freaked out is Annika, who is not pregnant. She screamed the whole time her herdmates were kidding and SHE'S the one who is frantically calling and searching the pen for babies. What a weirdo!

Ditza is due a week from today. She just seemed bored with the whole affair.

So let me introduce you to our new babies:

Bentley Robin (and his embryonic siblings)

The 2 Nigerians are Luna and Jupiter.

The 2 Mini LaManchas are Blossom and Bud.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Sure made it easy for you!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!

I've had 2 sets of herdmates kid at the same time this year, and usually my twin does will kid at the same time. Works out well! lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! What amazing kidding luck.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything went really well. But oh-my, I don't know how people who farm alone do it. I had 3 teens helping on every level (They're very experienced) and I'm STILL exhausted.

Of course we were also in the middle of making a graduation cake for one of my daughters' best friends.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I do it all on my own lol, the family aren't interested in anything animal:sigh: I was amazed at the blue eggs very pretty,teejae


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Robins do lay the prettiest eggs, don't they? But oh my, those babies are ugly when they hatch! ;-)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! You are so lucky to have help! I'm running crazy with 156 + goats right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations! You are so lucky to have help! I'm running crazy with 156 + goats right now.


:dazed::crazy:

And Groovy....congrats! I had that happen one year too with two at the same time. It's nuts!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations! You are so lucky to have help! I'm running crazy with 156 + goats right now.


Holy goat! I can't even imagine dealing with a herd that large!!!!!!!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

So sweeet! I'm in goat baby love


----------

